# BMW 325d engine bay



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hi, there was an hour's break in the rain today so I thought i'd see how much I could do on my 325's engine bay.

Wasn't too bad beforehand - 18 months old with 19k miles

Before









Set about it with AG engine degreaser and a small paintbrush,found I couldn't get rid of the spots of brown gunk left over from manufacture. You can get one at the top right in my first after pic. I worked my way down to APC 1:1, and would say probably shifted 1/2, improved 1/2 and never even touched the final 1/2 .

I then dried with a leafblower (good fun and very effective) before breaking out the 303 for its first use - not bad at all.

So all in all pretty pleased. Impressed with 303, but any thoughts on that gunk? Thanks for looking...

After


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice work, I'm suprised the degreaser didn't shift the brown gunk. I used meg's super degreaser on some that I found on a new mini I did last week and it worked a treat


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

I think it's some kind of rustproofing, its liberally applied on weld seams and between the panels of the bonnet.


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Great result! Where did you get the 303 from???


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hi, 303 was from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk - other detailing stores are available lol but i've ordered from there maybe a dozen times and always had fantastic service.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

good improvement


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

simonpj145 said:


> Hi, 303 was from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk - other detailing stores are available lol but i've ordered from there maybe a dozen times and always had fantastic service.


Cheers buddy - i will get on and order some!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent turnaround :thumb:


----------

